# New to the site



## Chaz (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello brothers, fraternal greetings from Texas!


----------



## crono782 (Sep 29, 2013)

Welcome to the site from Fort Worth, tx!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 29, 2013)

Welcome Brother!!


----------



## JJones (Sep 29, 2013)

Welcome! Glad to have ya.


----------



## JTM (Sep 29, 2013)

great to have you.  come, be active, get to know everyone.  except brother lins.  he'll annoy you with constant reminders about "these are the rules."


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 29, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## stevenspaw32 (Sep 29, 2013)

Just found this great site today! Hello to everyone!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Chaz (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey thanks a lot everyone, I'm glad to be here and glad to be apart of the craft! 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome aboard.


----------

